# Tornado em Nisa e Crato  - 22 Fevereiro 2010



## Vince (23 Fev 2010 às 12:58)

Ontem



> *Vento forte arranca cerca de 300 azinheiras centenárias em Nisa e Crato*
> 
> Cerca de 300 azinheiras centenárias foram arrancadas pela força do vento, segunda feira à tarde, em duas herdades  nas zonas de Nisa e Crato, no Alentejo, disse hoje à agência Lusa o proprietário das explorações.
> 
> ...


----------



## HotSpot (23 Fev 2010 às 13:07)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Fevereiro 2010*

Mais um tornado na certa. As condições estão propicias a isso. "chapas a mais de 1 km de distância"


----------



## Vince (23 Fev 2010 às 15:38)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Fevereiro 2010*

Parece mesmo Tornado






(c) Nuno Veiga/Lusa





(c) Nuno Veiga/Lusa





(c) Nuno Veiga/Lusa





(c) Nuno Veiga/Lusa





(c) Nuno Veiga/Lusa


----------



## actioman (23 Fev 2010 às 16:37)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Fevereiro 2010*



Vince disse:


> Parece mesmo Tornado
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sim pelas imagens (por sinal tiradas por um jornalista elvense ), restam poucas dúvidas. Também ele é olhar para o radar e observar os inúmeros pontos vermelhos espalhados um pouco por todo o lado. Logo grandes probabilidades de acontecerem fenómenos deste género.


----------

